# goat birth control



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7648860.stm


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Since I grew up in a catholic household, I wonder what the church thinks of this. :wink: :wink: :wink: :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Very interesting - I bet it does help alot to keep pregnancy down.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm, interesting. good idea. but wasnt that 'buck' a sheep? (2nd photo)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow .................interesting


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good idea....shows that they are looking out for their herds when forage is sparse. I still wonder if duct tape on a doe would work?
( I threatened it's use on my older doe a few months ago!) :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmm...never would have thought to use something like that. How convenient. I wonder what the success/failure rate is for one of those things....?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

totally awesome it has to work really well if the masai made it! haha
i wounder if they come in a mini version..

and bob, HAHAHA me too!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

wonder if you could buy little mud flaps for mini coops and use them on the mini goats
:greengrin: 
i just thought that was interesting as i have heard of many ppl deciding wether or not to breed this year with the price of life going up and the price of livestock going down


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

liz said:


> Very good idea....shows that they are looking out for their herds when forage is sparse. I still wonder if duct tape on a doe would work?
> ( I threatened it's use on my older doe a few months ago!) :greengrin:


wonder if you could use the same principle but put a "mud flap" on a doe
she could still poo and pee but not get pg...? :shrug:

some website i was on about pack goats sells a "berry bag"
it can attach to a saddle or be worn alone
same principle... :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

NOW...That would be a good idea...a doe in a "skirt!


----------

